# Toys



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

My dog loves animal toys but she tears them up. She tears up all the fun toys and doesn't really like balls. That leaves us with Kungs and nylon bones mixed with food because she doesn't really like them unless there is some sort of food involved. I've exhausted my pet store of toys to try out for her that she would actually want to play with. I have things for her to play with me. I just wanted stuff that she could play while I was watching tv. 

She is a 7 month old German Shepard.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My dog loves this. She has had it for almost a year now without totally destroying it, and she plays with it on a daily basis. It's going to be in need of replacing soon though. =)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

^^ I was going to suggest tuffies as well.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My 2 love "soft" sqeakies. We got them the 6 squeaker invincible snakes and they're still going strong. For a picture go here: Invincibles - Dog Toys


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im too cheap to go out and buy dog toy after dog toy i go and buy stuffed animals for kids second hand for a quarter make sure there are no button eyes or anything like that and give them to cesar to just shred and sweep up the cotton mess afterward though you really do need to keep an eye on them CLOSE when you do that becuase all it takes is a split second when you leave the room to get the phone or to get a drink for them to swollow somthing so what i do is take the toy or the dog with me when i elave the room. sure it usually only lasts about 5 mintues but its cheap and lots of fun also if you can get your hands on a crochetted or knitted toy made of yarn do it those things last a good long time i had a dobermon mix who loved nothing mroe then to shredd toys got her this mermaid knitted yarn toy took her 4 years to have it distroyed and she was rough with that thing we played tug of war all the time but jsut make sure to use commen sense when you do this


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> My dog loves this. She has had it for almost a year now without totally destroying it, and she plays with it on a daily basis. It's going to be in need of replacing soon though. =)


I have one of these for Aspen, jumbo size. He's had it for about a year and it's still good...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

At first we tried to buy Tucker the indestructible toys, but he didn't really like them. The reason being he got joy out of the destroying process, if he doesn't feel like he's making progress, what's the point? So now I buy cheap, cheap toys from the Christmas Tree Shop and places like that so he can happily destroy them. We actually got toy like this from there and he loves it and doesn't rip it open:
TuggerKnots | KONG Company

It's about the same size as him and isn't kong brand, it looks like a possum.

We also have one of those bones that was linked to, he ripped open the outer layer but that does't get to the inside, there is another heavy duty layer inside, so he has not been able to destroy it either. I'd love to try some of the other tuffies though.

Plus we buy bully sticks and antlers.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> My dog loves this. She has had it for almost a year now without totally destroying it, and she plays with it on a daily basis. It's going to be in need of replacing soon though. =)


Tried it, lasted 10 minutes. Really durable. Most don't' last that long. 



Celt said:


> My 2 love "soft" sqeakies. We got them the 6 squeaker invincible snakes and they're still going strong. For a picture go here: Invincibles - Dog Toys


I almost brought this toy. Store owner told me it would last 5 minutes max with her. Maybe I should try it after all?



Maxy24 said:


> At first we tried to buy Tucker the indestructible toys, but he didn't really like them. The reason being he got joy out of the destroying process, if he doesn't feel like he's making progress, what's the point? So now I buy cheap, cheap toys from the Christmas Tree Shop and places like that so he can happily destroy them. We actually got toy like this from there and he loves it and doesn't rip it open:
> TuggerKnots | KONG Company
> 
> It's about the same size as him and isn't kong brand, it looks like a possum.
> ...


Bully sticks don't last long at all for their cost. Do they eat it after ripping off the outer layer? My dogs entire tongue was blue from the tuffle she was ripping off.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Dog toys make me nuts. I can't seem to satisfy myself or the dogs. Blaze just likes to carry most toys around in his mouth, but when he sets his mind to it on occasion he just destroys any toy. He does seem to like the puzzle type toys with treats, but once he has them figured out then he's bored. Silva looks at the puzzles like they are torture devices. She has no interest in them at all. She seems to like to gnaw the occasional nylabone if she feels so inclined.

They both like the Cuz toys but I have to cut the feet off, and ears/horns or those will be off in a second. However a few good sessions with them and they are usually destroyed too. 

My biggest fear with stuffed toys is the stuffing. Had a friend whose dog developed a blockage and required extensive surgery. Now I can't say how well she supervised the play with this particular stuffed toy, but she is far from a dumb dog owner. Who knows, I just avoid stuffing...

When it comes to toys I have thrown up my hands, I buy them occasionally, instead we just exercise, and snuggle a lot. lol 
Best of luck in the toy department.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> My dog loves animal toys but she tears them up. She tears up all the fun toys and doesn't really like balls. That leaves us with Kungs and nylon bones mixed with food because she doesn't really like them unless there is some sort of food involved. I've exhausted my pet store of toys to try out for her that she would actually want to play with. I have things for her to play with me. I just wanted stuff that she could play while I was watching tv.
> 
> She is a 7 month old German Shepard.


maybe you could buy some elk antlers for your dog to chew on

i have a hard plastic dog bone that the rescue gave us for winston..it's indestrubtable lol..he's a great pyrenees one of the most powerful dogs in body and bite and although he doesnt use the toy often i doubt he'd be able to break it....idk what it's called but i can take a vid of it if you want


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Aside from frisbees and racquetballs for playing fetch, the only other toys he has are kongs or bully sticks when he's in his crate. 

We play games, such as chase (me chasing him  ), running and jumping through leaves, hide and seek etc.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs have a basket in the living room with balls, stuffed animals, ropes, squeaky toys, antler, and some other stuff. I buy the toughest dollar store dogs toys, stuffed animals at thrift store, and sometimes I'll splurge on an actual pet store toy. 

They pick and chose what they want to play with. Sprocket is so fun to watch. He jumps into the basket, digs to dislodge a certain toy and then backs out of the basket with it in his mouth. He also "kills" toys by shaking them. It's hilarious!

Anyway, my dogs play with that stuff


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> maybe you could buy some elk antlers for your dog to chew on
> 
> i have a hard plastic dog bone that the rescue gave us for winston..it's indestrubtable lol..he's a great pyrenees one of the most powerful dogs in body and bite and although he doesnt use the toy often i doubt he'd be able to break it....idk what it's called but i can take a vid of it if you want


Nylon bone? I'm on my third one now. The first two were broken. The third one is only used to play with food. I moved on to the aggressive chewer type. She hates chewing on the ones without any flavoring and she is allergic to any that happen to have flavoring. The last one she broken in half trying to pull it out of my kong extreme. She had a pink kong that was a size down from the extreme and that didn't put up well with her bites. 

I do plan to play Frisbee with her when she is a little older and can actually jump without risk of hurting herself. We play lots of different games together. But when I'm busy she is always napping around me and I keep thinking that she must be bored.

I do think it would be nice to have something she actually enjoyed in her crate with her. A toy that she would actually be interested in. Not sure if such a thing really exist.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Favorite homemade toys
1: cut up denim with a knot
2: vodka bottles with beans inside to make a lot of noise (these are more dense than regular drink bottles).

Favorite bought toys
1: ANYTHING with a squeaker.

My lab doesnt like nylabones/kong/antlers  easy on my pockets i guess


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> Nylon bone? I'm on my third one now. The first two were broken. The third one is only used to play with food. I moved on to the aggressive chewer type. She hates chewing on the ones without any flavoring and she is allergic to any that happen to have flavoring. The last one she broken in half trying to pull it out of my kong extreme. She had a pink kong that was a size down from the extreme and that didn't put up well with her bites.
> 
> I do plan to play Frisbee with her when she is a little older and can actually jump without risk of hurting herself. We play lots of different games together. But when I'm busy she is always napping around me and I keep thinking that she must be bored.
> 
> I do think it would be nice to have something she actually enjoyed in her crate with her. A toy that she would actually be interested in. Not sure if such a thing really exist.


not a nylon bone..what kind o dog do you have?...ill vid the bone lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had really good luck with the Kong Braid.
It's really durable.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My guys are super hard on their toys. Its a mission to see who can rip it apart the fastest. We have several long term toys here now, the first is a Tug n Toss Jollyball Jolly Pets, Inc. ? Tug-N-Toss My guys love these!! Now they like to focus on eating the handle but they are very durable and even if they get the handle off they still like to play with it.

We also love JW Pet Company, almost everything made by this company is great!! Dogs - JW Pet My guys like the Holey Toys, Evils Cuz, right now their fav toy is the Invincible Rings Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Invincible Chains LT Triple Dog Toy, Large (Colors Vary): Pet Supplies We have had this one for almost a month and it gets alot of tugging, chewing action. The Ruffians Squeeky Toys are a big hit here too


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Tuffy's Toys, Durable Dog Toys, Unique Pet Toys - TuffieToys.com 

I have the Mega ring,(I think around 20 to 25$ not sure exactly) and also the one pull one ( do not remember the price at all on this one), and the green dinosaur. the ring we have had for two years the dinosaur since last Christmas. The dinosaur was 40$ but they have not yet destroyed this toy or the other two. I thought the dogs would be overwhelmed by the size of this toy but NO!, They love it, and its one they bring out all the time! But of course its heavy ,so you if you get this big one ,may need an icy patch for the throwing arm heehee! Its a big one haha! But very~ very durable! They are very tuff toys and well worth the investment in them.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Antlers and stuffed kongs are the only things that keep my guys occupied without them tearing something to pieces. But I've found only certain antlers are "good" ones in their opinion. I have to look for the ones that are more yellow in the middle, and not white. For some reason these are the best ones... I think they are a bit softer inside and easier to wear down.

That jolly ball with the handle is also great but better if you're playing fetch with it.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It just seems so blasphemous to give a dog perfectly good antlers....

Mine get to gnaw the hair, meat, and hooves off of elk legs after hunting season. They last a long time. Deer legs are small enough that they just outright eat them. I don't let them eat the bones in elk legs though, too big!

I have some West Paw Bumi's and Huck balls that have held up really well to the shark teeth. Granted I would NOT leave it lying around for them to gnaw on, they are more interactive toys. Those and the odd session with a bitesuit tug with me are about all they play with.

We had a tuffy gator once, it died a sad, sad death!

Ruffwear Gourdos are nice and tough too, but thats a supervised/interactive toy too because they'll chomp the rope right off it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> It just seems so blasphemous to give a dog perfectly good antlers....
> 
> Mine get to gnaw the hair, meat, and hooves off of elk legs after hunting season. They last a long time. Deer legs are small enough that they just outright eat them. I don't let them eat the bones in elk legs though, too big!
> 
> ...


What else are antlers good for? I can't think of any other logical use for them!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Um here in idaho we hang our racks up on the wall, lol. Functional gun racks. Yes I'm from the backwoods.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

lol I was told that they are good for carving as well.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any elk antlers I can buy. I keep reading about people on here getting them so cheap. Around here they are anything but cheap. Ebay apparently caught on to our use for them and are charging more for them than they use to.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you tried bestbullysticks.com? Their prices are pretty reasonable in comparison to stores. I too have an aggressive chewer, to the point where he can not have anything without being supervised closely. He has actually chewed so hard he broke teeth!

I have found the braided bully sticks last almost 20ish minutes. I try to get the 12in ones. Also the jumbo sized bully sticks (these are the thick ones) take him a bit of time to get through. When I am feeling cheap I just fill a kong with peanut butter then freeze it, those last quite some time. There are so many things you can fill a kong with!

Deer antlers did not last here, they made me nervous so Avery no longer gets those.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar got his first pair of deer antlers today i was going to saw them away from teh skull cap but dang he enjoyed that so much still had a patch of fur on it he started it at noon and hardly put a dent in it by 6pm! im lovin these things!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Have you tried bestbullysticks.com? Their prices are pretty reasonable in comparison to stores. I too have an aggressive chewer, to the point where he can not have anything without being supervised closely. He has actually chewed so hard he broke teeth!
> 
> I have found the braided bully sticks last almost 20ish minutes. I try to get the 12in ones. Also the jumbo sized bully sticks (these are the thick ones) take him a bit of time to get through. When I am feeling cheap I just fill a kong with peanut butter then freeze it, those last quite some time. There are so many things you can fill a kong with!
> 
> Deer antlers did not last here, they made me nervous so Avery no longer gets those.


I was looking at that site earlier today. It was still far from the price people were claiming to get them from ebay. Some people are claiming to have so many that they don't know what to do with them and I will gladly buy them. I'm going to shop around at non pet stores and see what I can find as far as antlers go. 

The bully sticks, at their price are still too expensive. I can't afford 9 inch twisted bully sticks that last less than a hour for around 10 USD shipped. The bestbullysticks.com site search needs some serious help and as a result I have a hard time finding out if they have any hidden deals.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Antlers have a very faint smell, and some dogs just aren't attracted to them. So be aware of that. 

When my dog loses interest in an antler, I'll soak the end in some beef stock or rub some wet food on the end, to get him started. Some people also boil stock (chicken, beef, whatever) and put the antler in the hot stock for a few minutes.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Heres cesar with his pair of antlers!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a German Shepherd. he has lots of balls, ropes, cone shaped Kongs laying
around. he plays with them at will. sometimes a dog wants attention. sometimes
when i was watching tv or on the computer my dog would come to for something.
lots of time i would take time out for him. i would play with him, have a training
session, throw his ball for him, etc. a 7 month old dog needs lots of attention.
you can always crate if you don't have time for your dog or you want to be left
alone. 



bridget246 said:


> My dog loves animal toys but she tears them up. She tears up all the fun toys and doesn't really like balls. That leaves us with Kungs and nylon bones mixed with food because she doesn't really like them unless there is some sort of food involved. I've exhausted my pet store of toys to try out for her that she would actually want to play with. I have things for her to play with me. I just wanted stuff that she could play while I was watching tv.
> 
> She is a 7 month old German Shepard.


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with the antlers, i have 2 big chewers in the house. I bought a 5 inch antler for $3.99 at my local pet shop and all 3 of my dogs have been chewing on it today and you can't even tell! Usually my girls can destroy anything, i will be getting more antlers!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

OK DID SOME RESEARCH. THE TOY WE HAVE IS THE NYLABONE DURA CHEW PLUS iF YOU TELL ME YOUR DOG DESTROYED THAT I WILL HONESTLY THINK YOU ARE LYING...UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME INBRED 250 POUND MASTIFF OR SOMETHING LOL.


----------

